# Getting   Smart previews to download automatically from Classic to cloud.



## GrahamNorton (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi I have just started to use Lightroom CC after using Classic for many years.  I could well be making some silly newbie errors so please bear with me.
The plan is keep using Classic at home and plan to normally import pictures to Classic (when at home) then export them to CC to have more options where I edit
the pictures.
  So after a few silly errors I have finally got the images to sync but is there a way to get CC (using it on Ipad Pro) to automatically download the smart preview.  As it seems the smart previews are at the minute are not being downloaded till you view the image.  Been trying to read up on this and seems to be normal behaviour?
Hope this makes sense


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 14, 2021)

Yep, the option you're looking for is to store an album locally, combined with Only Download Smart Previews... page 60 in the current Edit Like a Pro book.


----------



## GrahamNorton (Jul 14, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yep, the option you're looking for is to store an album locally, combined with Only Download Smart Previews... page 60 in the current Edit Like a Pro book.


Thanks Victoria I did read that in the book but stupidly thought it would download the Raw files. No doubt `I be back with some more silly questions.


----------

